# Any Fellow Animators?



## AJ3035 (Jul 22, 2016)

Howdy y'all! 

I just recently got back into animation (Yesterday) and I was wondering if there was any other animators on the forums.

I'd love to check any work you might have done or helped create.
Feel free to leave multiple links!

Here's the one I just finished yesterday. It's a bit rough.

And here is the last animation I did before I dropped it. (Early 2014)
(This one makes no sense and involves ponies. You have been warned.)

Feel free to join in the conversation even if you aren't an animator, or if you would like to try your paw at animation. 

Stay classy y'all!


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 22, 2016)

Attempting to get into animation.  Don't have a whole lot of experience with it.

This was my first finished animation.  The others were mostly in sketch form.

Animation is a little too fast, but that seems to be an issue with Imgur's hosting.







Got more in the works.


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 22, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Attempting to get into animation.  Don't have a whole lot of experience with it.
> 
> This was my first finished animation.  The others were mostly in sketch form.
> 
> ...



That's awesome!
Nice work! What program do you use?

Also, I got to give you some props on those hands, those are some nice hands.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you.  I use TV Paint Animation Pro 10.

Hands are tricky shit bruh.


----------



## modfox (Jul 22, 2016)

dose 3d animation count?


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 22, 2016)

Welcome, yeah they are. I'm starting to finally "grasp" them. Hehe~

Yah! 3D counts I just forgot to mention it.
Thanks for the comment by the way ^^.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd like to get into it some. I like the way Krita built their animation dock and I want to try to learn to utilize it. I hadn't encountered onion-skinning until then (I had been on gimp up until a couple months ago)


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 22, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> I'd like to get into it some. I like the way Krita built their animation dock and I want to try to learn to utilize it. I hadn't encountered onion-skinning until then (I had been on gimp up until a couple months ago)



Krita has an animation dock? I'll have to check that out.  Gimp is like my least favorite art program, but it has it's uses. ^^

If you ever need any help or anything let me know. I would be happy to help.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah, they just came out with it when they released 3.0 in May. 3.1 comes out in 3 days so it'll be less buggy soon. It's not super intuitive (read I don't know what I'm doing) but Krita's online manual is really well laid out & does a good job of explaining how to use it.
Before Krita I don't think I knew what an art program was... Gimp is for image manipulation and it does that alright, and it compiles image sequences into .gifs so I keep it around. 

And thanks! Not sure I'd have very intelligent questions about it yet though so I'ma sit here and listen to your guys' wisdom and try to pick up some tricks.


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 22, 2016)

Wisdom? Haha, I appreciate that.
I'll wait for the update, I'm all for less bugs. I've used a fair share of animation tools and bugs can just be a nightmare to deal with.

That's why I still have Gimp as well. It's like that bad cookie you don't want but you can't afford the double chocolate chip one. (Photoshop)


----------



## Julen (Jul 22, 2016)

I (3d) animate on gmod because i'm too lazy to learn how to use Sfm or Blender XD


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 23, 2016)

@AJ3035 
I'm not sure if the bugs have anything to do with the animation, but Krita becomes unresponsive when I change desktops. I have 8 desktop windows so it's kinda frustrating...
Also, I'm totally making a note now to create an icon of an oatmeal raisin cookie to replace the Gimp system icon. ^-^


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 23, 2016)

animation is scary


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 23, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> @AJ3035
> I'm not sure if the bugs have anything to do with the animation, but Krita becomes unresponsive when I change desktops. I have 8 desktop windows so it's kinda frustrating...
> Also, I'm totally making a note now to create an icon of an oatmeal raisin cookie to replace the Gimp system icon. ^-^


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 23, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> @AJ3035
> I'm not sure if the bugs have anything to do with the animation, but Krita becomes unresponsive when I change desktops. I have 8 desktop windows so it's kinda frustrating...
> Also, I'm totally making a note now to create an icon of an oatmeal raisin cookie to replace the Gimp system icon. ^-^



Well the animation isn't buggy (Unless there are scripts involved) Just software issues that kind of crash the program alot. X.x

Hahaha, I must say that would make for a much better icon then the odd dog ballon thing. 




Julen said:


> I (3d) animate on gmod because i'm too lazy to learn how to use Sfm or Blender XD



Animating on GMOD is actually how I got my start several years ago. I still get on it ever so often. Such a fun game. ^^
I tried SFM it's neat, but it has a bit of a learning curve on it. Then again, I've never seen a animation program without one.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 23, 2016)

nitrohusky said:


>


Heh heh, what could _possibly _go wrong!?
So glad I do the Linux thing...


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 23, 2016)

That's all folks Blessed Be and remember to have fun


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 24, 2016)

i'd love to learn Flash but i originally learned how to animate as a kid without 'tweens, flipbook style. There's a few of my animations still floating around the interwebs, i'm sure but i don't host them. Most of the work i have out there is in gif form; mostly emoticons, loops and sprite animations. My FA doesn't have any and i don't plan on posting any of my past stuff. i DO have a few animations on my plate currently but they won't be done for quite a while. Too many other projects to work on.


----------



## TuchimuchiYoshi (Jul 28, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: [ANIMATION] = RED LION, SILVER TIGRESS, BATTLE ON! = by TuchimuchiYoshi

I'm a huge fan of effects animation and action movement. Blame anime! X3


----------



## Sqd (Aug 1, 2016)

I do small animations, mostly pixel art C:


----------



## twilightakamar (Aug 13, 2016)

Once upon a time... -_- so out of practice


----------



## hinckley (Aug 16, 2016)

I animate as a hobby! I had to defer enrollment to a really high-falutin animation school because I wanted to continue political science studies. Anyway, nothing really worth sharing yet, but self-taught like everyone else


----------



## Mnyama (Aug 19, 2016)

I animate! I'm trying to get into the industry, and I'm in my last year of college for it.


----------



## Shadowhawkart (Aug 28, 2016)

I do a bunch of 2D animations in Photoshop and Sony Vegas in my free time. c: Here's my most recent example:


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Aug 30, 2016)

Animator here .u. <3 Here's my reel


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 3, 2016)

stargazingdreamer said:


> Animator here .u. <3 Here's my reel



Hey good stuff there! 
What program do you use to animate? Or maybe I should ask what your favorite is?



Mnyama said:


> I animate! I'm trying to get into the industry, and I'm in my last year of college for it.



I wish you luck with that!
I am trying to do the same with film. ^^ Maybe we could help out each other .
Neat video by the way.




hinckley said:


> I animate as a hobby! I had to defer enrollment to a really high-falutin animation school because I wanted to continue political science studies. Anyway, nothing really worth sharing yet, but self-taught like everyone else



I understand that. I hope your studies are going well. ^^
I took a few classes in PS and I really liked them.


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Sep 6, 2016)

I 


AJ3035 said:


> Hey good stuff there!
> What program do you use to animate? Or maybe I should ask what your favorite is?
> 
> 
> ...




I prefer tv paint and photoshop to animate


----------

